# Audio Imperia's Upcoming MIDI CC Controller



## ChrisSiuMusic

Looks scrumptious... @audioimperia


----------



## onnomusic

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Looks scrumptious... @audioimperia


wow! where did you see this?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

onnomusic said:


> wow! where did you see this?


On Jan's personal FB page


----------



## onnomusic

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> On Jan's personal FB page


thanks! signed up for the list, looks badass!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Looks like 60mm faders? Or is it 100mm?


----------



## jadedsean

Can someone link me to this please? Looks amazing.


----------



## audioimperia

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Looks like 60mm faders? Or is it 100mm?


100mm


----------



## jneebz

Oooh... and looks expensive.


----------



## RAdkins

On the VIC discord @audioimperia said it will be somewhere near $450, no final pricing has been set yet. It‘s 100% custom electronics and software.


----------



## audioimperia

RAdkins said:


> On the VIC discord @audioimperia said it will be somewhere near $450, no final pricing has been set yet. It‘s 100% custom electronics and software.


👍🏻


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Can i crossgrade from my NI Maschine?


----------



## easyrider

$450 ?


----------



## holywilly

Instant buy if there’s a 60mm fader option.


----------



## Paulogic

Seems very nice. A shame and a bit to late... I bought a MC-8 from Nikolay.
Already in Belgium Customs so will probably here tomorrow or so.
Can't wait to install it.


----------



## holywilly

@audioimperia are faders have a bit of resistance?


----------



## Adsol

This and the Choir, I'm excited to see what the future holds 🙂


----------



## Locks

Love the design. There's a real hole in the market for these small and simple and midi controllers. I'm certainly interested.


----------



## Locks

holywilly said:


> Instant buy if there’s a 60mm fader option.


I second this. I favour smaller movements when it comes to expression control.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

$450 seems rather steep given what else is available. For example, for less than that, you get 8 100mm faders here (this particular one has been very popular in the LA professional composer circles recently). The AI one has nicer looks IMO, but the looks don't help me write the music. Hopefully AI can manage to bring the price down somehow.


----------



## dunamisstudio




----------



## dunamisstudio

does it have motorized faders?


----------



## KEM

Very cool!! Never had a separate controller for faders before, would be nice to get something like this


----------



## chillbot

dunamisstudio said:


> does it have motorized faders?


No.


----------



## Locks

ALittleNightMusic said:


> $450 seems rather steep given what else is available. For example, for less than that, you get 8 100mm faders here (this particular one has been very popular in the LA professional composer circles recently). The AI one has nicer looks IMO, but the looks don't help me write the music. Hopefully AI can manage to bring the price down somehow.


That's true actually. A decent midi keyboard with faders, pads, DAW control etc. can be had for < $450. Does seem a little steep considering that.


----------



## davidson

Is it overpriced? Probably. Do I want it? Yes. Will I buy it? Damn right I will.

Is there any kind of estimated release date?


----------



## Mr Greg G

You're not just buying a fader controller, you're also buying material (metal, wood) and design. Want to talk about Fader Master price?


----------



## Locks

That's fair enough. I'm more speculating out loud for my own benefit... that I should probably buy myself a keyboard before I splash out on a CC controller. Call it an epiphany.


----------



## Batwaffel

chillbot said:


> No.


Wow, $450 and no motorised faders? This thing better have some magical pixy dust inside it. I don't need another pretty desk ornament and I'm tired of these companies half-assing their products and creating polished turds. I swear, my next big investment is going to be in a hardware company that makes products that composers and producers actually want because the existing companies can't seem to take hints that aren't even subtle.


----------



## easyrider

Mr Pringles said:


> You're not just buying a fader controller, you're also buying material (metal, wood) and design. Want to talk about Fader Master price?


----------



## Jotto

Looks really nice, but for me its too much money


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I’d pay $450 to avoid having to look at that nasty red thing every day.


It’s definitely an interesting design choice. Lorne Balfe and crew seem to love them.


----------



## CharlieCee

Looks like it has potential, however, not having motorized faders makes it overly priced IMHO. Plus, it still remains to be seen how well it operates.


----------



## jadedsean

I am also of the opinion that it’s over priced without motorised faders, I mean it looks great but it’s the function I am after.


----------



## Drundfunk

It does look fantastic that's for sure. Would love to get one in the future. Hope they'll still be available in 4-5 years. Up until then they hopefully also offer a knob unit.


----------



## jadedsean

For the price point of this controller I could pickup close to 4 Faderport controllers. Granted they don’t control CC’s but, what is given, you can achieve a lot with the tech available. Plus, the motorised faders are great. Until I see motorised faders or some other special integrated tech I won’t hold my breath. I am for sure sitting on the fence until proven otherwise.


----------



## Studio E

I’ll be the odd man out here. Why are motorized faders so important for midi CC faders? I seriously don‘t see the point.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Studio E said:


> I’ll be the odd man out here. Why are motorized faders so important for midi CC faders? I seriously don‘t see the point.


Definitely not needed for midi cc.

On that beauty from Audio Imperia, make the 3 first faders non-motorized for midi cc (quickly assignable to any CC you want) and the 4th, motorized, for mixer purpose of the track you're working on.
Like I said THERE
Instant BUY.


----------



## Daren Audio

Lots of choices and options!
However, for $400 - $500 range, Monogram CC seems to be more practical, versatile & modular, especially for composers/YouTubers for video editing, photo editing and music production. And it's small form-factor doesn't take up desk space and for on-the-go portability (if needed).


----------



## Dirtgrain

When I was in fifth or sixth grade, my friend Kelly and I rode our bikes to Briarwood Mall in Ann Arbor. He guided me to the boombox section of a store (name escapes me). At first I moved from boombox to boombox like a noob, clicking buttons, twisting knobs. Kelly put a stop to that right off, showing me the true measure of a boombox's quality: what happens when the eject button is pushed. If an abrupt, clanging, buzzing sound and motion follows, it's crap; if the cassette door opens in a slower, controlled, smooth way, as if one can almost hear it exhaling, then it's a keeper.

I've never forgotten that lesson, and now I see these faders, imagining how smoothly they must slide, with just the right amount of resistance. I am a hobbyist on a public school teacher's salary, but man am I tempted. I will wait for reviews, of course.

Still, in a thread some months ago, many chimed in that they require 8 faders for their workflow. I guess double up if necessary.


----------



## jadedsean

Studio E said:


> I’ll be the odd man out here. Why are motorized faders so important for midi CC faders? I seriously don‘t see the point.


Sorry should have been more specific, so if I was buying a midi controller for €450 I would expect it to have motorised faders because, being able to adjust CC data and automation parameters in one controller would be the perfect scenario. It makes zero sense to me to have two different controllers taken up real estate on my desk when I could have one doing both. 

In my mind the price of this controller with out at least one motorised faders does not warrant to asking. I am not totally sure but, I’m guessing that motorised faders are more expensive that the basic faders hence why I’m a little stumped at the proposed price.


----------



## audioimperia

jadedsean said:


> Sorry should have been more specific, so if I was buying a midi controller for €450 I would expect it to have motorised faders because, being able to adjust CC data and automation parameters in one controller would be the perfect scenario. It makes zero sense to me to have two different controllers taken up real estate on my desk when I could have one doing both.
> 
> In my mind the price of this controller with out at least one motorised faders does not warrant to asking. I am not totally sure but, I’m guessing that motorised faders are more expensive that the basic faders hence why I’m a little stumped at the proposed price.


Quite a bit more expensive to do motorized, yes. The other issues are potential lag, maintenance/failure, unit size + weight.



Mr Pringles said:


> You're not just buying a fader controller, you're also buying material (metal, wood) and design. Want to talk about Fader Master price?


This is pretty spot on. The material and development cost to make a fully custom and premium quality hardware product like this (proprietary PCB board designs, high-end faders, display, solid steel faceplate and backplate, walnut sides, etc.) are incredibly high.

We're doing this on the more, for lack of a better word, "boutique" level and not in the thousands of units range where it's mass-produced with cheaper rates on components because you're buying thousands of them.

And if our price point is not appealing, then luckily there are a lot of options available on the market. The price point of $450 USD is not decided yet and we're looking at different vendor options at the moment for components and doing everything we can to make it as attractively priced as possible.

It's been quite the endeavor making the jump from "just software" to hardware and it's exciting to be able to offer additional products like this to our customers and the overall market.


----------



## muziksculp

imho. If you can get them priced at $350. you have a very attractive price point.


----------



## DJiLAND

Are there any Midi CC faders that are motorized? I haven't seen anything like that. I really want motorized MIDI CC faders, but they don't work for CC.
AI's faders have a nice look. Although the price is high compared to its competitors, it will be competitive if it offers great features with the buttons shown in the picture.
It would be nice to show the name of the articulation that matches the CC on the display.


----------



## audioimperia

DJiLAND said:


> Are there any Midi CC faders that are motorized? I haven't seen anything like that. I really want motorized MIDI CC faders, but they don't work for CC.
> AI's faders have a nice look. Although the price is high compared to its competitors, it will be competitive if it offers great features with the buttons shown in the picture.
> It would be nice to show the name of the articulation that matches the CC on the display.


Curious, what units out there are considered the competition? The more recent boutique units that were (or are) available are very similarly priced. 

And yes, you can customize the text on the display (for the faders etc) using the software app we made for the unit.


----------



## DJiLAND

audioimperia said:


> Curious, what units out there are considered the competition? The more recent boutique units that were (or are) available are very similarly priced.
> 
> And yes, you can customize the text on the display (for the faders etc) using the software app we made for the unit.


The Behringer X-TOUCH Compact offers a lot of features, but I wouldn't say it's a competitor because it's huge and quality is unknown. (Actually, I am satisfied and use it well)
I think the faders at https://choisaucedesigns.com/ can compete. They have more faders for a similar price.
But I look forward to buying your faders. I believe it will provide useful features for a great look.
I value convenience and useful features more than many faders.


----------



## Locks

Honestly, there's not a lot. There's a real hole in the market for small benchtop midi cc fader controllers. I remember looking a while back for a simple controller with just two faders (modulation and expression). I was budgeting about $100-200. I just wanted something small that wouldn't take up much bench space. I honestly don't need 8 faders, knobs, buttons etc. I couldn't find a thing though. 

The only thing that I see that comes close is Monogram and that will set you back about $300 (one slider and one core module). Other than that there's a bunch of custom Arduino projects. I honestly don't know of anything else.


----------



## Locks

Actually, I take that back. Looks like things have changed since I last looked. There's now a 3D printing company in Texas that makes 3 and 4 fader models for $100-150









TheMIDIMaker - Etsy Australia


Shop MIDI Controllers For Creators Like You by TheMIDIMaker located in Texas, United States. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com


----------



## gst98

Icon Platform is 9 motorized faders for £250-300


----------



## MattBlostein




----------



## Hadrondrift

A version without a display and buttons, just four high-quality not-automated 100mm faders, freely assignable to any CC, in a housing that does not significantly exceed the size of these four faders and has rear-facing connections would be *absolutely great*.

No design experiments. Not any modular systems. No logo or lettering on the front that you otherwise have to stare at for 12 hours a day. Just faders. We have a real gap in the market here, where maybe 1000+ units could actually be sold.

The controller presented here comes very close. However, the added value of the display is not clear to me.


----------



## toomanynotes

RAdkins said:


> On the VIC discord @audioimperia said it will be somewhere near $450, no final pricing has been set yet. It‘s 100% custom electronics and soft


Daylight robbery! Might as well stick an Apple logo on it.


----------



## davidson

@audioimperia I know it's early days, but can you please give us a rough idea of expected release?


----------



## yiph2

Hadrondrift said:


> A version without a display and buttons, just four high-quality not-automated 100mm faders, freely assignable to any CC, in a housing that does not significantly exceed the size of these four faders and has rear-facing connections would be *absolutely great*.
> 
> No design experiments. Not any modular systems. No logo or lettering on the front that you otherwise have to stare at for 12 hours a day. Just faders. We have a real gap in the market here, where maybe 1000+ units could actually be sold.
> 
> The controller presented here comes very close. However, the added value of the display is not clear to me.


Maybe this?








TheMIDIMaker - Etsy Hong Kong


Shop MIDI Controllers For Creators Like You by TheMIDIMaker located in Texas, United States. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com


----------



## Hadrondrift

That's along the lines of what I was thinking, yes. But have no experience with the durability of 3d printer plastic. The (suspected) build quality of the presented Audio Imperia device appeals to me more, honestly. Nevertheless, looks really interesting and is not _that_ expensive.


----------



## holywilly

I’ve use couple 100mm dedicated midi faders and all of the 100mm faders feel so loose. However the 60mm faders have a bit resistance which feel more like motorized ones. I wonder how Audio Imperia’s 100mm faders feel like. 

I have the FaderMaster (JL Cooper), the ultimate programmable unit with damn loose faders, and it is damn expensive, my biggest regret of buying it.


----------



## Studio E

Well without really being able to test one out, I still have to say, I appreciate (in theory) that this will be a nice piece of hardware which is both functional but also really well built. I feel like I've watched the cheapening of our entire economy here in the US, and I'm so tired of only being able to buy cheap shit, made by slave labor, that is considered disposable. There are cheaper options, and that's great for the people who want that, but if AI is wanting to fill the void that is a tank-like build and a bit more sexy, AND (hopefully) is supporting people at a decent wage, rather than Chinese slave labor, I am all about it.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

The thread is exploding, wow. Please add expression maps for Nucleus and else (for Solo they are fine) then, to make the integration hasslefree.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

Studio E said:


> Well without really being able to test one out, I still have to say, I appreciate (in theory) that this will be a nice piece of hardware which is both functional but also really well built. I feel like I've watched the cheapening of our entire economy here in the US, and I'm so tired of only being able to buy cheap shit, made by slave labor, that is considered disposable. There are cheaper options, and that's great for the people who want that, but if AI is wanting to fill the void that is a tank-like build and a bit more sexy, AND (hopefully) is supporting people at a decent wage, rather than Chinese slave labor, I am all about it.


True. 450$ aint too much, if it surpasses the durability of plastic stuff from unknown sources.


----------



## Hadrondrift

Studio E said:


> I feel like I've watched the cheapening of our entire economy here in the US


Rest assured, it's the same here in Germany/Europe. Often, you don't even get anything better for more money, but you only get more annoyed afterwards. So, go ahead, Audio Imperia, for _really_ good quality, I justify a higher price.


----------



## audioimperia

davidson said:


> @audioimperia I know it's early days, but can you please give us a rough idea of expected release?


We should be good for shipping by end of Q1 2022 (March, April at the latest if there are delays with getting components).


----------



## davidson

audioimperia said:


> We should be good for shipping by end of Q1 2022 (March, April at the latest if there are delays with getting components).


Awesome! I hope you're shipping to the UK, I don't want to have to get a plane over to you and kick your door down...


----------



## audioimperia

davidson said:


> Awesome! I hope you're shipping to the UK, I don't want to have to get a plane over to you and kick your door down...


Heck yeah, we are shipping to the UK


----------



## cedricm

DJiLAND said:


> Are there any Midi CC faders that are motorized? I haven't seen anything like that. I really want motorized MIDI CC faders, but they don't work for CC.
> AI's faders have a nice look. Although the price is high compared to its competitors, it will be competitive if it offers great features with the buttons shown in the picture.
> It would be nice to show the name of the articulation that matches the CC on the display.


Not the competition, but yes, my very old Tascam FW-1884 has motorized faders that I use for both MIDI CC (expression, Modwheel and whatnot, Mics MIDI levels, and so forth) and for mixing.

There are quite a few 2, 3 and 4 faders on the market, mostly boutique too, and way cheaper than $450, and many threads on VIC about them. Generally, though, it seems faders are motorized when there's at least 8 of them.

So I guess the Audio Imperia offering is for people who value design and finish.


----------



## audioimperia

cedricm said:


> There are quite a few 2, 3 and 4 faders on the market, mostly boutique too, and way cheaper than $450, and many threads on VIC about them. Generally, though, it seems faders are motorized when there's at least 8 of them.


Could you list them?


----------



## cedricm

USB 100mm Fader MIDI Controller


We sell high quality, USB MIDI Controllers for music recording



amc3midicontrollers.com












nativeVS







nativevs.bigcartel.com






Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love




https://nakedboards.org/


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224690092974








ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com












MICO Cinetic - Ferdz


I designed the MICO Cinetic, a simple and intuitive universal midi controller specially to control the dynamics, expressions of plugins and Kontakt banks, to adding life and realism in your music.Midi CC (Control Change) easily editable and saved in the controller without additional...




ferdz.fr





And on and on and on


----------



## Trash Panda

For $450, y'all could get a (very likely) high quality set of faders that will allow you to be more expressive with all of your libraries, and all it sets you back is the same or less than a new very useable strings library that you won't ever use because you're too busy complaining about the legato on VI-C.


----------



## Sheridan

This looks fantastic @audioimperia! Just one question:

Can it be programmed from the unit itself or do you have to use software?

I myself would prefer the former in order not to be dependent on the manufacturer having to keep up with OS compatibility (which us Mac users know breaks every year).


----------



## audioimperia

Sheridan said:


> This looks fantastic @audioimperia! Just one question:
> 
> Can it be programmed from the unit itself or do you have to use software?
> 
> I myself would prefer the former in order not to be dependent on the manufacturer having to keep up with OS compatibility (which us Mac users know breaks every year).


The current iteration requires the software (doesn't have to be running while using the unit, just to program the unit)


----------



## Jeremy_Ferdz.fr

Thanks @cedricm for sharing my controller ! Feel free if you've some questions


----------



## BrekQuest

holywilly said:


> Instant buy if there’s a 60mm fader option.


You should check out the Nuances controller, I use it and it’s great. It has on board CC assignment, so no external software editors. 



Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love


----------



## vitocorleone123

Well, the Chase Bliss CXM 1978 reverb pedal with motorized faders is around $900 as an upper bound. Without motorized faders and without on-board sound, ideally the price would be less than half that. But there's fundamental costs involved, so it can only be so inexpensive before it's losing money. I wouldn't be shocked if the cost to make them wasn't fairly high per unit to start, and then there's the supply chain issues....


----------



## holywilly

BrekQuest said:


> You should check out the Nuances controller, I use it and it’s great. It has on board CC assignment, so no external software editors.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love


I’m using nuances controller right now, and MC—8.


----------



## onnomusic

Studio E said:


> Well without really being able to test one out, I still have to say, I appreciate (in theory) that this will be a nice piece of hardware which is both functional but also really well built. I feel like I've watched the cheapening of our entire economy here in the US, and I'm so tired of only being able to buy cheap shit, made by slave labor, that is considered disposable. There are cheaper options, and that's great for the people who want that, but if AI is wanting to fill the void that is a tank-like build and a bit more sexy, AND (hopefully) is supporting people at a decent wage, rather than Chinese slave labor, I am all about it.


totally agree with this. Love the Boutique approach and quality that comes with it!


----------



## LudovicVDP

BrekQuest said:


> You should check out the Nuances controller, I use it and it’s great. It has on board CC assignment, so no external software editors.
> 
> 
> 
> Nuances Controller – hand made @ home by Pierre with love


Wow, 
That's very VERY nice. CC channel easily changeable on the fly... That's all I'm asking.
Would have CC1 and 11 on the 2 first ones and the 3d fader would change according to the needs. 
Very nice piece of kit.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

In the uk, there is this website that sells pretty cheap cc controllers, they do have a 100mm version but it is currently out of stock(amongst others it seems). These are also boutique and made by hand, the only difference being the price and the materials used. https://annstweed.com/collections/midi-controllers 
As such, I am of the opinion that the audio imperia controller will indeed be overpriced, especially with even nicer(than the controllers I linked) on the market such as the Nuances Controller. However the AI one looks amazing and would fit my aesthetic very nicely, so I might have to pick one up anyway.


----------



## AdamKmusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It’s definitely an interesting design choice. Lorne Balfe and crew seem to love them.


The guy who makes them, iirc, works at RCP so all those guys are using them!

I’m quite interested in this, but once you pay for import & shipping we’re talking like probably £500ish maybe (think it’s the same for the Choi sauce one as it’s the same price, $450). I’m really surprised no one in the UK is making this at this build quality!


----------



## GNP

Studio E said:


> I’ll be the odd man out here. Why are motorized faders so important for midi CC faders? I seriously don‘t see the point.


Totally. In fact for me, it's counter-productive.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

AdamKmusic said:


> The guy who makes them, iirc, works at RCP so all those guys are using them!


Yeah, I've heard the Choisauce one is VERY high quality, so unless this AI one is using like rare Brazilian Rosewood or something, not entirely sure why the price is the same for half the faders.


----------



## audioimperia

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yeah, I've heard the Choisauce one is VERY high quality, so unless this AI one is using like rare Brazilian Rosewood or something, not entirely sure why the price is the same for half the faders.


The faders aren't the only cost involved in making one of these premium units  For example, we're not using a pre-made enclosure box but a custom-made one to get the right angle gradient. 

Isn't Brazilian Rosewood on the CITES list? We're using high-quality walnut for the sides.


----------



## easyrider

audioimperia said:


> The faders aren't the only cost involved in making one of these premium units  For example, we're not using a pre-made enclosure box but a custom-made one to get the right angle gradient.
> 
> Isn't Brazilian Rosewood on the CITES list? We're using high-quality walnut for the sides.


IMO I think you are missing a trick….you could build a cheaper unit and flood the market and get one of your Controllers on every composers desk on the planet.

Think Big!👍


----------



## cedricm

AdamKmusic said:


> The guy who makes them, iirc, works at RCP so all those guys are using them!
> 
> I’m quite interested in this, but once you pay for import & shipping we’re talking like probably £500ish maybe (think it’s the same for the Choi sauce one as it’s the same price, $450). I’m really surprised no one in the UK is making this at this build quality!


What about those from the UK? Their build quality seems fine to me:









ExC-3 usb expression controller.


Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire




expressioncontroller.blogspot.com













nativeVS







nativevs.bigcartel.com


----------



## CATDAD

easyrider said:


> IMO I think you are missing a trick….you could build a cheaper unit and flood the market and get one of your Controllers on every composers desk on the planet.
> 
> Think Big!👍


Probably a bigger risk and more overhead to start there for AI though!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

easyrider said:


> IMO I think you are missing a trick….you could build a cheaper unit and flood the market and get one of your Controllers on every composers desk on the planet.
> 
> Think Big!👍


A bit too optimistic. Most People have their stuff already, and many wouldn’t just exchange their controllers just because of a brand/company which they probably even never heard of.
The gap of a simple fader controller has been filled in more in the last year(s).

Id take a unit blindly, but wouldn’t want a cheaper one with compromises in quality.

Lets see which custom wooden side panels will appear on Etsy. Cherry, yummmm..


----------



## davidson

Is it ready yet?


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

davidson said:


> Is it ready yet?


Yes, got mine from a guy in leather last full moon at a garage sale.


----------



## Simon Ravn

CharlieCee said:


> Looks like it has potential, however, not having motorized faders makes it overly priced IMHO. Plus, it still remains to be seen how well it operates.


Motorized faders are annoying and stupid for MIDI CC work. Good for audio mixing.


----------



## RogiervG

too expensive! way too expensive!


----------



## Peter Satera

cedricm said:


> What about those from the UK? Their build quality seems fine to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExC-3 usb expression controller.
> 
> 
> Midi fader expression controller orchestra Spitfire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expressioncontroller.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nativeVS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nativevs.bigcartel.com


I have an Audnic, bought it for £89 + small postage. 3 X 100mm throw. I got it during the early days of sale. I like it, its a strong metal laser cut plate with a smooth and light touch. Nick also was great at reassuring me as a new buyer, and set up a paypal business account to give me buyers protection. I use it every time I compose.

The audio imperia hardware look gorgeous and premium. If I didn't already have the Audnic then it would go priority on my radar. I'm still interested, depending on price (incl' vat and shipping). I'm interested in the feel of it too, as I'd be up for something with a bit more 'grip' to balance out the weight of my hand movement.


----------



## filipjonathan

$450 ouch


----------



## jadedsean

Still no news on this?


----------



## davidson

Dammit, I noticed the thread bump and got excited.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo

davidson said:


> Dammit, I noticed the thread bump and got excited.


AI are tactical and waiting for the people to save up the humongous amount of pennies. Ill just wait for my unknown missing uncle (the millionaire), to help me out of my misery (which he brought me into, when i was a kid).


----------



## dunamisstudio

Pre-orders are up

https://fvdebyai.com/?fbclid=IwAR2rQe17swdTHk5RjYSMgAqmbqbgbQdivj2N5XfJ-dvbMTkA2QeTtSoUfHI


----------



## KEM

dunamisstudio said:


> Pre-orders are up
> 
> https://fvdebyai.com/?fbclid=IwAR2rQe17swdTHk5RjYSMgAqmbqbgbQdivj2N5XfJ-dvbMTkA2QeTtSoUfHI



Yep just saw this on Facebook


----------



## davidson

@audioimperia As this is a UK item, why do I have to pay in dollars when I'm in the UK? It means I get hit with shitty exchange rate fees. Also, why is my shipping $30 for a small UK based item?


----------



## holywilly

The shipping cost to my country is insane! I’ll pass on this one.


----------



## davidson

@holywilly How much and which country?


----------



## holywilly

It cost $85 to ship to Taiwan, total cost is $464. That’s way too much for a midi fader.


----------



## davidson

Is that with customs or import duty added, or just the shipping itself?


----------



## holywilly

That’s without customs or import duty added.


----------



## jadedsean

I’m also in the same boat, €419 shipped to Germany. I guessing this is not inclusive of import duties, I’m guessing this will be over €500 which is insane for a CC midi controller.


----------



## davidson

Excessive shipping costs and being forced to pay in dollars aside, I've ordered one 🤘


----------



## holywilly

Hate to compare, but MIDIQUE KNTRL9 seems a better option at this premium price point, plus the shipping fee is only 20 Euro.


----------



## jadedsean

holywilly said:


> Hate to compare, but MIDIQUE KNTRL9 seems a better option at this premium price point, plus the shipping fee is only 20 Euro.


Do you know if you can map the faders to other Cc’s?


----------



## damcry

379usd + shipping … 
OMG 😳


----------



## holywilly

jadedsean said:


> Do you know if you can map the faders to other Cc’s?


Yep!


----------



## fakemaxwell

holywilly said:


> Hate to compare, but MIDIQUE KNTRL9 seems a better option at this premium price point, plus the shipping fee is only 20 Euro.


Isn't that just this? https://novationmusic.com/en/launch/launch-control-xl


----------



## muk

Another very nice alternative is the Nuances Controller:



Nuances Controller with Classic USB connector – Nuances Controller



It's three 60mm faders instead of four 100mm, but it's roughly half the price. Works great, looks stunning, and cc can be assigned easily and quickly without additional software. It's plug and play.


----------



## davidson

holywilly said:


> Hate to compare, but MIDIQUE KNTRL9 seems a better option at this premium price point, plus the shipping fee is only 20 Euro.


Hmmm, not for me. The faders are only 60mm, 10bit, and I like the screen, profile switching, and assignable buttons on the FVDE.


----------



## vitocorleone123

It should at least come bundled with a Kontakt library for that price. I understand boutique hardware costs, but including a license for Nucleus Lite would at least make it more palatable.


----------



## holywilly

muk said:


> Another very nice alternative is the Nuances Controller:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuances Controller with Classic USB connector – Nuances Controller
> 
> 
> 
> It's three 60mm faders instead of four 100mm, but it's roughly half the price. Works great, looks stunning, and cc can be assigned easily and quickly without additional software. It's plug and play.


This is one of the best controller!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

damcry said:


> 379usd + shipping …
> OMG 😳


So it seems they did manage to bring the price down...a bit ($450 + shipping). Ordered mine even though I love the Monogram CC, but curious to see how 100mm faders feel for CC control over 60mm.


----------



## dunamisstudio

holywilly said:


> Hate to compare, but MIDIQUE KNTRL9 seems a better option at this premium price point, plus the shipping fee is only 20 Euro.


but it doesn't have that coveted 100mm faders.

Kidding aside, I've been using a cheap version of that type controller, Launch Control XL, haven't felt like I needed longer ones yet.


----------



## dunamisstudio

ALittleNightMusic said:


> but curious to see how 100mm faders feel for CC control over 60mm.


I'm curious too.


----------



## holywilly

I have fadermaster pro (100mm) and various 60mm faders (including nuances controller), I’m much preferring the 60mm one for MIDI and 100mm for audio automation, that’s the personal thing.


----------



## stargazer

Is there any unit with physical faders that can show custom text like AudioSwift?
If you’re using different set-ups it’s nice to have a visual reminder of both CC and parameter/function.


----------



## bvaughn0402

I was on the verge of ordering this ... to the point of paying, and then say $55 for shipping. Which seems like an additional 25% or so. Ugh


----------



## audioimperia

Good news: We managed to secure better shipping rates for FVDE! Updated shipping fees are (all in USD):

Great Britain: $10
Europe: $20
USA & Canda: $20
Rest of World: $35

If you already purchased a unit we'll be refunding the difference within the next 24hrs.


----------



## audioimperia

stargazer said:


> Is there any unit with physical faders that can show custom text like AudioSwift?
> If you’re using different set-ups it’s nice to have a visual reminder of both CC and parameter/function.


FVDE will be able to display CC values and/or custom text that you can assign in the software app


----------



## StefVR

Ordered one just now. Payed basically 50% more by thinking the am3 midi controller would be enough but unboxed that one right now and it stands wobbly with a strange band for dust protection on the side and glossy finish just doesn’t appeal to me. It’s a center piece on my desk so I realize that looks also matter for me. So looking forward to this.

You get what you pay for it seems.


----------



## bvaughn0402

audioimperia said:


> Good news: We managed to secure better shipping rates for FVDE! Updated shipping fees are (all in USD):
> 
> Great Britain: $10
> Europe: $20
> USA & Canda: $20
> Rest of World: $35
> 
> If you already purchased a unit we'll be refunding the difference within the next 24hrs.


Thanks for doing that! For some reason the shipping had me ... but no reason not to now! Just ordered ...


----------



## PaulieDC

Where have I been? I'm just seeing this now! A few of you may remember last year I drew up a mockup of a 4-fader unit using the Presonus FaderPort as a case, and submitted it to them and it went absolutely nowhere. Now I'm glad because THIS is exactly what I was looking for. That LCD screen, woof...


----------



## THW

Ordered -- thanks @audioimperia !


----------



## JanR

Can anyone confirm how smooth the faders from the AI controller are? I prefer smooth as butter, as less resistance as possible. Once bought a custom unmotorized boutique 10mm fader from the UK but it had way to much resistance to be useable for me..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

JanR said:


> Can anyone confirm how smooth the faders from the AI controller are? I prefer smooth as butter, as less resistance as possible. Once bought a custom unmotorized boutique 10mm fader from the UK but it had way to much resistance to be useable for me..


Nobody has this yet - hasn’t shipped.


----------



## Kony

Looks like Blakus has one.


----------



## JanR

I saw Alex Pfeffer has one too.


----------



## davidson

And Dirk Ehlert, Daniel James...its a good time to be a content creator.


----------



## Nelson S.

Hey! Does anyone know when the units will be shipped? I'm thinking of ordering one, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet...


----------



## audioimperia

Nelson S. said:


> Hey! Does anyone know when the units will be shipped? I'm thinking of ordering one, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet...


Units are being assembled as we speak by our team in Scotland, rest of the parts finally arrived last week. Shipping will commence as soon as completed so either end of next week or beginning of the week after. All existing customers will receive update emails with tracking info.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Received my shipment notification today - looking forward to having this in my hands! Congrats to AI to making it to the finish line. Big accomplishment building a new custom product in these challenging times.


----------



## davidson

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received my shipment notification today - looking forward to having this in my hands! Congrats to AI to making it to the finish line. Big accomplishment building a new custom product in these challenging times.


Are you in the UK? Can I ask what date you ordered?


----------



## emasters

Shipment notification here, as well. Anxiously awaiting the unit. Wondering -- anyone know of a good reference for using 14 bit controllers? My experience thus far, is with 7 bit controllers. Using Logic here, but learning resources with other DAWs would be fine. For example in Logic, one sets up each controller by defining the incoming data format on the controller page. Seems like the plugin would also need to support 14 bit for mapped knobs/sliders. Perhaps there's a good article or video, with tips? Been researching already, but curious if anyone has a pointer to a helpful reference for this topic?


----------



## whinecellar

audioimperia said:


> Units are being assembled as we speak by our team in Scotland, rest of the parts finally arrived last week. Shipping will commence as soon as completed so either end of next week or beginning of the week after. All existing customers will receive update emails with tracking info.


Not sure if it’s been asked before, but can two units be used simultaneously each with different assignments?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

davidson said:


> Are you in the UK? Can I ask what date you ordered?


Feb 19th, US.


----------



## davidson

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Feb 19th, US.


Interesting, thanks. @audioimperia Is there a reason I've had nothing shipped even though I ordered before @ALittleNightMusic and I'm in the UK?


----------



## PaulieDC

Pardon my stupidity… what advantage does a 14 bit controller get you? It should probably be obvious but I don’t want to guess.


----------



## audioimperia

davidson said:


> Interesting, thanks. @audioimperia Is there a reason I've had nothing shipped even though I ordered before @ALittleNightMusic and I'm in the UK?


They’re all prepped at the same time. Just some of the labels were printed/sent at different times because of the amount of customs paperwork that’s required for shipping the units internationally. But all units that have been ordered so far are dropped off for shipping at the same time.


----------



## davidson

audioimperia said:


> They’re all prepped at the same time. Just some of the labels were printed/sent at different times because of the amount of customs paperwork that’s required for shipping the units internationally. But all units that have been ordered so far are dropped off for shipping at the same time.


Received notification today for delivery on Thursday, cheers.


----------



## StefVR

Still waiting for my notification. May be because of Swiss tax declarations.

2 min after my post got my notification from parvel2go


----------



## Nelson S.

audioimperia said:


> Units are being assembled as we speak by our team in Scotland, rest of the parts finally arrived last week. Shipping will commence as soon as completed so either end of next week or beginning of the week after. All existing customers will receive update emails with tracking info.


Thank you for your reply! I finally pulled the trigger: I can't wait to receive this unit! 🤩


----------



## HammyHavoc

PaulieDC said:


> Pardon my stupidity… what advantage does a 14 bit controller get you? It should probably be obvious but I don’t want to guess.


Whilst I'm sure the creators can provide a far more eloquent response than I can at 2am, the general gist is that 100mm faders with a typical 0-127 scale (7-bit) would provide quite noticeable stepping, and not provide as smooth an output as you might otherwise want/expect. The higher the resolution, the smoother the output data is going to be. 14-bit can provide a maximum of up to 16,384 steps.

As a point of comparison, the PreSonus Faderport range provide 10-bit resolution, so this is absolutely a snip above the rest. Very interesting indeed. FWIW, 14-bit is currently "as good as it gets" within the existing MIDI spec, so very eager to see what people think.


----------



## kennettwhale

My controller arrived yesterday - looks lovely - but can't find the software to programme it or manual. Looked on FVDE website but that just seems to be for sales. Anyone know where to get these?


----------



## davidson

kennettwhale said:


> My controller arrived yesterday - looks lovely - but can't find the software to programme it or manual. Looked on FVDE website but that just seems to be for sales. Anyone know where to get these?


Are your faders a bit rattly / wobbly?


----------



## synergy543

kennettwhale said:


> My controller arrived yesterday - looks lovely - but can't find the software to programme it or manual. Looked on FVDE website but that just seems to be for sales. Anyone know where to get these?


Mine (serial no. 0017) is missing software and manual as well. I kept looking on the floor to see if I'd dropped something, but no. I'd be very happy if someone could share the link.


----------



## HammyHavoc

synergy543 said:


> Mine (serial no. 0017) is missing software and manual as well. I kept looking on the floor to see if I'd dropped something, but no. I'd be very happy if someone could share the link.


Paging @audioimperia. On the off-chance, if @Daniel James has one already, might be able to get you up and running.


----------



## kennettwhale

davidson said:


> Are your faders a bit rattly / wobbly?


No I don't think so - but I haven't really used it yet. I also have the ChoiSauce 8 Midi Fader Box - interested to compare the faders. But I need the FVDE software to set it up so it's a bit frustrating


----------



## sathyva

kennettwhale said:


> No I don't think so - but I haven't really used it yet. I also have the ChoiSauce 8 Midi Fader Box - interested to compare the faders. But I need the FVDE software to set it up so it's a bit frustrating


As I also have the Choi Sauce design, I would really like to know how they compare in terms of fader smoothness because the ones on the Choi Sauce are really great ! 
The Audio Imperia is very tempting, especially for the size.
Thanks


----------



## kennettwhale

sathyva said:


> As I also have the Choi Sauce design, I would really like to know how they compare in terms of fader smoothness because the ones on the Choi Sauce are really great !
> The Audio Imperia is very tempting, especially for the size.
> Thanks


Yes the ChoiSauce is excellent - really nice faders - but it's a bit big and chunky for my overcrowded desktop. The FVDE is a much better size for me, easier to see with its sloping surface and I like the fact that the display shows fader values, which ChoiSauce doesn't. If only I could get it working!


----------



## kennettwhale

Here are the 2 on my desktop for comparison


----------



## davidson

kennettwhale said:


> No I don't think so - but I haven't really used it yet. I also have the ChoiSauce 8 Midi Fader Box - interested to compare the faders. But I need the FVDE software to set it up so it's a bit frustrating


I havent used mine yet either due to the fact there is no way to access any of the software etc on the site 

Even without using it, do the fader caps not wiggle a fair bit when you rest your finger on them?


----------



## obwarner1

Hey folks, link below for the software downloads for windows and Mac. This will be available on the Audio Imperia site shortly
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxt5tlpugyc8d87/AAAAjCv7P7BeYz5j1j2NPEYOa?dl=0


----------



## kennettwhale

obwarner1 said:


> Hey folks, link below for the software downloads for windows and Mac. This will be available on the Audio Imperia site shortly
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pxt5tlpugyc8d87/AAAAjCv7P7BeYz5j1j2NPEYOa?dl=0


Thank you


----------



## holywilly

Are faders on FVDE tight or lose in terms of sliding feel?


----------



## synergy543

holywilly said:


> Are fadersders on FVDE tight or lose in terms of sliding feel?


Holy, the faders are not loose, but they don’t have much tactile resistance as 60 mm faders typically do. The FVDE faders are smooth like standard 100 mm console faders. They don’t wobble but just have little resistance. They feel nice IMO. Although when playing fast dynamic phrases, I think 60 mm might provide quicker response due to its shorter distance. The longer 100 mm faders are probably better for longer, slower sweeping gestures.


----------



## kennettwhale

synergy543 said:


> Holy, they are not lose but they don’t have any tactile resistance as do 60 mm faders. They are smooth like standard 100 mm console faders. They don’t wobble: just very little resistance. They feel nice IMO. Although fast expressive dynamic expression while playing notes, I think 60 mm might provide faster response due to its shorter distance. The longer 100 mm faders are probably better for longer and slower sweeping gestures.





holywilly said:


> Are faders on FVDE tight or lose in terms of sliding feel?


I've been using the FVDE all afternoon. It's great. The faders feel very similar to the Choisauce ones, smooth moving with similar throw. They're wider spaced and I find them easier to move accurately. I'm going to stick with this one. I like the visual display as well.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I received mine today as well. My initial 2 cents:

Pros:
- Really nicely built. Beautiful wood sides and high quality screen. You get what you pay for in this regard it would seem.
- The fader output is very smooth and you can control CCs in increments of 1 if so desired given the sensitivity and the long throw (the benefits of 100mm vs. something like 60).
- The software recognized and communicated with the FVDE flawlessly.
- The fader caps are nice and chunky, which makes it easy to rest your finger tips on there and move the faders without your finger slipping.
- The angled case is better ergonomically than pretty much every other fader box I've tried.

Dislikes:
- The faders are quite noisy in that when you move them, you definitely hear it (sometimes louder than the instrument you're controlling if your volume isn't high enough). I don't notice this much noise with my other fader controllers like the NakedBoard MC-8 or my Monogram CC. Even my Avid Artist Mix seems quieter.
- The bank previous and next buttons have too much resistance it seems - you really have to press quite hard on them to change the bank. Not a quick push it seems, but really press down for longer than you would think.

Overall, I think the better control I've noticed already compared to the Monogram CC makes this a keeper. I really didn't realize how much more refined CC programming could be with 100mm faders.


----------



## Nimrod7

I also received the unit today...

First impressions are really good.

- The fader resistance is somewhere between the FaderMaster (no resistance) and Nakedboard (quite a lot of resistance). For me it's ideal.

- The faders feel a bit loose, but so is on the Fadermaster and the Nakedboards. I think it's the way it is.

- I really like the build quality, and the look of the unit. The LCD display is also super useful and bright.

- The software is good and very easy to setup. The usb-c connection is very convenient, no power brick needed like the Fadermaster.

- I did a few tests mostly using MMS, and they curves came out pretty good.

More testing in the next days...


----------



## cedricm

davidson said:


> Hmmm, not for me. The faders are only 60mm, 10bit, and I like the screen, profile switching, and assignable buttons on the FVDE.


Do you really believe you'll have 14 bits of resolution on a 100mm fader? That would be a precision of 6 um per step for the fader and your hand.


----------



## PaulieDC

Not sure if this link was posted, but here is the Help section of Audio Imperia to download their software:






Downloads | Audio Imperia Knowledgebase


If you encounter any issues with the FVDE application, or connecting your FVDE, please get in contact at [email protected] Download for Mac Download for Windows




help.audioimperia.com


----------



## Sheridan

Received my unit today. A little bit delayed due to UPS messing up the delivery, but no fault of Audio Imperia who kept to their timetable announced in February. And AI also cut the initial freight costs from $40 down to $20.

Overall impressions are very good, I second the opinions so far, fully agree with @Nimrod7.

Both design and build quality are excellent in my opinion, a beautiful package. Yes, it has a slightly large footprint, but not only do you get four 100 mm faders, but also six buttons just the right size and a very clear and informative display. Simple and user friendly mapping software that required no installation on MacOS. Hopefully future Apple OS updates won't break compatibility.

The fader resistance feels perfect and the long throw makes my CC-riding so much more expressive and accurate, coming from first a Nanokontrol, then mini master keyboards and most recently a MonogramCC with 60 mm faders. Exact CC-values can be dialed in thanks to the numerical feedback on the display. I can rest my hand on the desk and very comfortably reach for the fader caps. There might be 0.5 mm of side movement, but in relation to the overall size of the faders this becomes unnoticeable. The buttons however do require a firm push.

Lastly, on the topic of pricing: yes, it is an expensive piece of kit at $379 (especially with a +25% Swedish VAT added on top), but I have probably spent as much looking for other alternatives before and never been happy with them. This one suits me just perfectly and the only remaining question is if it can handle continuous use over the next seven to ten years without breaking down. Only time will tell, but if it does then FVDE will have been one of my best musical equipment purchases ever.

Great job @audioimperia!


----------



## Mandaman

This controller looks wonderful. Curious if the buttons can be programmed to send out a fixed CC value instead of notes, like CC 1 = 0 or CC 11 = 127. I always like to use buttons that way.


----------



## Fraxer01

holywilly said:


> Instant buy if there’s a 60mm fader option.


why? I'm a fader noob.


----------



## holywilly

Fraxer01 said:


> why? I'm a fader noob.


I have both 100mm and 60mm midi faders and I found 60mm faders are easier to work with midi. It’s all personal taste.


----------



## Fraxer01

holywilly said:


> I have both 100mm and 60mm midi faders and I found 60mm faders are easier to work with midi. It’s all personal taste.


Ah gotcha. I was suprised because I saw many comments preferring the 60 mm.


----------



## PaulieDC

Fraxer01 said:


> Ah gotcha. I was suprised because I saw many comments preferring the 60 mm.


As a long-time mix engineer, I'm used to 100mm faders, so I prefer that. But to be honest, the 60mm faders on my Monogram CC (which I use for mic positions) feel really nice, and if I was told I could only use 60mm on that, I'd be fine with it. Really nice 60mm faders are probably better than cheap klunky 100mm.


----------



## emasters

Mine arrived today (earlier than expected) and I like it. The faders feel good and the build quality is great - definitely feels sturdy. Easy to use the app to customize the CC values. And it's nice to have the ability to switch between 7 and 14 bit control (was wondering about this). If I had one suggestion, it would be to consider adding CC control to the 4 push buttons (per bank). As it is with Notes, one can do key switching - which is fine. I do have the need sometimes for pushbutton CC controls. Which would ideally include two modes for each push button: (1) press to send CC on (127), after releasing, the next press sends CC off (0) -- so maintains "on" state until second press; or (2) press sends CC on (127), release sends CC off (0). Not a big deal since the main focus is the faders. But if there are enhancements at some point, this would add more value with the push buttons. Nice job Audio Imperia - no regrets purchasing!


----------



## StefVR

Got mine too. Overall very good and definately the nicest looking one out there.
Only gripe for me is that I wish the fader knobs where black adonised aluminium instead of plastic.


----------



## holywilly

@audioimperia 
Please make a 60mm version.


----------



## Kevperry777

Sheridan said:


> The buttons however do require a firm push.



Agree with all your thoughts. My buttons are not as sensitive as I'd expect. I've reached out to AI about this as one my buttons needs a much firmer push than the other.


----------



## onnomusic

kennettwhale said:


> Here are the 2 on my desktop for comparison


lovely combo of outboard gear with the MBP and the silver bullet!


----------



## StefVR

Anyone else wish the buttons were dimmable? I find them way way too bright. I find myself constantly unplugging the uni just because of this.


----------



## audioimperia

StefVR said:


> Anyone else wish the buttons were dimmable? I find them way way too bright. I find myself constantly unplugging the uni just because of this.


It’s something we’ll make customizable with the next software update. Q1 of next year


----------



## StefVR

Wow that was a lightning fast response ! Awesome. Ignore my mail then


----------



## bvaughn0402

Here are some changes I would love to see:

1) I turn it off nightly, and the next day after turning it on, it seems to forget my preference to display names and not CC values. It would be a nice update to allow it to remember the last preferred state.

2) I seem to have great difficulty understanding how to switch from CC to Names, and also how to switch between banks. I wonder if my unit my be defective, or if perhaps there is more detail I'm missing. Because we press the two white buttons for both of these operations, right? Is there a different way to press them to achieve different results? (I wonder in future updates that maybe the left white and blue buttons pressed could change names, and maybe the right white/blue buttons pressed could change banks ... or allow the option to modify key changes in the computer app?)

3) I'm assuming the colors or the order of colors can't be changed, right? That (and the dimmable lights) would be a nice update.

4) Last, would it be possible to put a check box in the computer interface that would allow a user to toggle between CC and Names?


----------

